# Social Security COLA 2.8%



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

2.8% 

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/11/you...-will-get-a-2point8percent-boost-in-2019.html


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> 2.8%
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/11/you...-will-get-a-2point8percent-boost-in-2019.html


Interesting Mark, sounds like a reasonable increase but hey I'm not from your country but I do see our pensioners in Oz doing it hard year after year and I as you know have whinged time and again over my 45 years of paying copious amounts of tax only to be excommunicated from a system that I willingly contributed to to "one day get a pension" apparently I have too much wealth even after propping up a discretionary system most of my life. Discretionary definitely for us workers but totally different for our politicians and then some.

I have said this before but will say it again, though I feel fleeced for my input to social security I am surely glad that though I will never get the minuscule 21K pension as I put myself in a far better situation where I am in control of my life and funds for the future.

If I was in a pension mode I would be surely happy with the increase you have mentioned but feel as within Australia the old age pension (SS) over decades has eroded to a point of no return, very sad and could I suggest unjust for those that are caught in a/the downward spiral towards self managed or industry retirement situations releasing governments from ever increasing deficits and mismanagement.

Thanks for the post. BTW OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

